# Bits compatible with Porter/Cable jig



## luxlarry (Dec 28, 2011)

My router is 1/4 collet, and am looking for 1/4" shaft bits compatible with the Porter Cable dovetail Jig. Need 9/32" 7 deree dovetail, 17/32" 7 degree dovetail, and 13/32" straight. Any suggestions on suppliers?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

MLCS offers most bits at reasonable prices and have a good track record with forum members. Here is a link to their page with dovetail bits: http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bit_dovetail.html
They do not show the 9/32" bit but I will ask about this and let you know what they say.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Here are a couple of links to the bits you are looking for:
2 pc Dovetail Router Bit Set For Porter Cable 4215 Mini | eBay

2 pc Dovetail Router Bit Set For Porter Cable 4212 JIG | eBay


----------



## luxlarry (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks, Mike. Followed your lead, ordering a couple of bits from MLCS, will see how they do.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

Mike said:


> Here are a couple of links to the bits you are looking for:
> 2 pc Dovetail Router Bit Set For Porter Cable 4215 Mini | eBay
> 
> 2 pc Dovetail Router Bit Set For Porter Cable 4212 JIG | eBay


Hi Mike...I just ordered both sets of those bits as well as a couple others. Though they are not high quality bits they do work well as I have a few other bits from this same dealer and at the low cost you can afford to buy them in quantities. Also finding the mini sets in carbide is very difficult, in particular the 9/32" dovetail bit. Amana sells them on Amazon in HSS only I see.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Larry. Here a a couple more sources of carbide tipped dovetail bits for future reference.

Porter Cable 43777PC 9/32 Inch 7° Carbide-Tipped Dovetail Router Bit

Amazon.com: Porter Cable 43743PC 13/32-Inch Carbide-Tipped Dovetail Router Bit: Home Improvement

9/32" dovetail bit - Google Product Search

Sears: Online department store featuring appliances, tools, fitness equipment and more

http://www.toolzone.com/acatalog/Tool_Zone_Catalog_Accessories_2659.html


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Guys, thank BJ for those links I posted. BJ scours the internet for deals on bits so I often email or PM him for specific requests.


----------

